# Help!! Fleas Have Moved In!!



## LadyAbbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Help!! Help!! Help!!

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but I really need some help......

I have a flea problem in my flat at the moment. I've been searching on the net for a high quality but reasonably priced fogger to smoke the damn things out!! I have seen some people mention a product by Raid: Flea Killer Plus Fogger. This product is meant to be very, very effective and has received very good reviews but I cannot find anywhere on the internet that sells it!!! Does anyone know where I can get hold of some online?? Or do you know where I can something equally as great that isn't gonna cost me the earth?? I'm obviously going to get some Frontline for the cat but I really need a good and reliable product that's gonna knock the little buggers and their eggs stone cold dead!! They are causing me great distress, not to mention the bloody bites!!

Any help, tips, guidance, product recommendations etc etc would be greatfully received!!

Thanks ever so much!
Lady Abbie (and Pepper!) x


----------



## BENGAL LOVER 2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Try Stronghold


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

there are tons of flea foggers on ebay, have no idea if that particular brand is amongst them, I do know RAID is a very popular product for all sorts of ewww beasties in many of the hot countries I've lived. 

Really though, your vaccum cleaner is your number 1 tool in the fight against fleas. Frontline the cat(s)... vacuum thoroughly (removing everything from walls so you can get into all the nooks and crannies and all the skirting boards)... apply the household spray (again, more so the nooks and crannies than the obvious walking paths, get behind everything). Most household sprays advise to leave a few days where you don't vaccum after using the spray, then vaccuming daily until the plague is gone, don't skimp on the vacuuming. Many foggers will kill the live fleas, but won't kill the larvae, so in that respect they are (IMO) pretty hopeless. They don't work any better than a good household spray as they depend on the larvae/egg completing its life cycle and turning into a flea and the flea then touching a treated surface for them to die. 

With the vacuum cleaner, either remove the bag/tank between vacuuming and store outside the home, or put a cotton wool ball soaked in the flea killer in the bag or a piece of a flea collar. If not the vaccum bag (tank) will become a flea nursery. 

This won't help you right now... but prevention is better (and farrrr easier) than cure. You have a plague now... in the autumn you won't, next spring you won't... but spring and autumn are the times when you should be treating your home. Don't skimp on that this this coming autumn or spring... especially since you have the wee pesky lodgers now. Flea eggs are practically indestructable. They are very hardy wee things. A few stray ones left in a corner of your home could ensure another plague next summer.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

had a problem with fleas on our kitty, i have copied my reply from the other thread



Our cat porthos kept leaving tiny drops of blood on the sink and in the bath and we couldn't find out why, he went to the vet twice and it took a change spot by gem to see a flea that we twigged that it was there poo that was dropping off him into the sink and then getting wet so leaving what looked like drops. when we found porthos had fleas i kinda went mad sorting it. he got frontline spoton on his neck the next night, which he didn't like having a damp neck at all lol. 

i then went out and bought 4 cans of this 

Johnson's 4Fleas Household Spray 600ml | Pets at Home

and wen't from top to bottom of the house, including inside wardrobes where he can climb, all the carpets, large rugs, beds, seats, behind radiators etc etc. 


Keep in mind you need to leave the room for half an hour after you spray then let it air before you let the cats back in.


Waited 48 hours, then we stripped off all the cusisons, bed linen and sprayed them again before washing at the hotest temp possible in the washing machine. also lifted all the fixed cussion on the sofa up and sprayed underneath and in behind them, hoovered everywhere, (dont forget you need to make sure the hoover gets a darn good spray inside and out). 

and then put all the covers etc back on. that was a few weeks ago and its only been in the past few days we havn't seen any fleas on him at all and only the odd tiny spot of blood (none last night).

you can kill the eggs, larve and adults but not the pupa (too tough), they can take a long time to hatch (been told max 2 years, but normaly a couple of months but the hot conditions at the min help them to hatch), once you have treated the cat and the house (also don't forget any other animals) then they become walking flea terminators, so even if they do go on him/her they are dead within 24 hours, so it may take a few weeks to clear if the infestation was bad.

I may have gone ott, but i wanted him clear of them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> you can kill the eggs, larve and adults but not the pupa (too tough)


Skoosh works by coating in silicone so works on all stages including pupa.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Our local authority will come and fumigate for free, perhaps yours does. I havnt had any problems this year since we started using Advocate regularly on the dogs. We had a nightmare last year and spent loads trying to sort them out.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Advantage for the cats - NOW

A good household spray... I prefer indorex others will swear by acclaim and such.

Flea collar in the vacuum cleaner!

SPRAY EVERY TIME YOU VACCUME until you are sure all the little beggars are dead! The heat from the vac activates the eggs they lay in the carpet and so begins the cycle again!

Empty vac (apart from the flea collar) every time you vac, and spray in the dustbin too!

ARGH! I flippin hate fleas and this is what i did when we had some mutant buggers move in that just wouldnt die using more traditional sprays and treatments.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

im having a flea battle too i have frontlined and srayed flat i got a flea powder for 4quid and i sprinkle this in the hoover to kill off anything that goes in there and boiled all bedding im going to redo weekly for next 3 or 4 weeks till we dont have prob no more


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

havoc said:


> Skoosh works by coating in silicone so works on all stages including pupa.


ah right, i was told you can;t stop them. if it covers them in silicone makes you wonder what else is being covered lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tje said:


> Really though, your vaccum cleaner is your number 1 tool in the fight against fleas. Frontline the cat(s)... vacuum thoroughly (removing everything from walls so you can get into all the nooks and crannies and all the skirting boards)... apply the household spray (again, more so the nooks and crannies than the obvious walking paths, get behind everything).


I read that as vacuum your cat(s) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Harley was riddled when i got him but didn't find out until a couple of days later... poor thing had had them that long he didn't scratch or anything. He was frontlined that night along with Cassie and Tiggr and Acclaim was ordered from Ebay. It arrived on the monday morning after the fleas were discovered on the saturday afternoon. Done the whole house, hoovered everyday and emptied the vac out right after and touch wood nothing has been seen since!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I read that as vacuum your cat(s) :lol: :lol:


roflol, that is definitely how it reads. lmao. :lol:

(mind you, knowing me, if they stayed still long enough I probably would hoover the cats too. :scared: )

heheheee....

disclaimer: no cats were harmed or injured in the making of this post!


----------



## LadyAbbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone who posted a reply!! There is some great advice there and reassurance that this is a common problem :thumbup:

I'm was going to get my council come in and fumigate but they wanted £61 to do it (not lucky enough to get it done for free!). . . . am sure I can do it myself for less money though. . . . . 

I am going to scrub the flat top to bottom and the douse the whole place in some Acclaim spray which I hear is really effective and provides protection for 12 months after - I've only got a small flat so I reckon I could get two applications out of one can! I'm gonna Frontline the poor cat first!

Thank you again for your time and help! 

Lady Abbie & Pepper x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

tbh frontline can be inneffective if the infestation is quite large. Ask your vet to prescribe one of the stronger spot ons and buy online from a pet chemist to save your pennies. You can revert to the frontline once youve got everything back under controll!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

The best way to sort fleas out is to keep treating your cat every month with a flea treatment. Very expensive, but if you do then any fleas in your house will jump back on the cat, bite and die. It obviously takes time, but then so does treating the whole house from top to bottom.

I have 4 cats and I am determined to keep my house flea free because I hate being jumped on by them.

This, by the way, is only my opinion.


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Poor Charleecat was scratching excessively so I ran a flea comb through her and found half a dozen fleas. Up until then I had been treating her with Frontline. 

I went to my vet and got a prescription which I used to buy Advantage. 

I waited three days and combed her again. She's clear. 

I've not been bitten nor have I seen anything in my flat but I bought some flea powder suitable for carpets and had a damn good hoover just in case. 

Good luck!


----------

